
The Experiment Journal - dluan
http://experiment.com/journal
======
kirillzubovsky
Really excited to this Journal come to life. The team at Experiment.com has
been working really hard to crowd-fund science and this is definitely a step
into the right direction. Science journals are really hard to consume for the
general public, and with this, not only can we get small experiments outs of
the way for cheap, but we can also get the findings quickly in a format that's
friendly to the younger generation. Win-win.

~~~
tmalsburg2

      Science journals are really hard to consume for the general public
    

A lot of things are difficult to consume for the general public. Every day
people "agree" to terms of service that they don't understand. We hire lawyers
to interpret the law for us. Doctors interpret the medical knowledge for us
and make decisions for us that have serious consequences for our health. And
so on. It's a mystery to me why people think that science should be different.
It's a complex subject matter and most people will never be able to understand
result from Riemannian geometry, systems neuroscience, computational climate
research, etc. Requiring that the general public can consume the results of
science will produce a dumbed-down Mickey Mouse version of science. What a
waste.

~~~
kwhitefoot
It's not so clear cut as you seem to think. A lot of science is graspable in
its essence by people who would struggle with the mathematics. And a lot of
scientific journals are written in unnecessarily difficult prose. As for
lawyers interpreting the law, well the law is much more complicated than
science in several important respects: it is not a single system based on a
small set of fundamental axioms, it is not even required to be consistent, it
is continually changing.

Also, even if we do get a dumbed down version of science then, so long as it
is still science, we can build upon it.

I'm glad you put 'agree' in quotation marks because of course people in
general do not agree, they have in fact no option but to pretend to agree or
forgo the service.

